# Can I order the Traincase for EMS?



## heatherbear03 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am ordering my first EMS and I would love to order the traincase but didn't know if I could....has anyone done this before?

Thanks!

Heather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 20, 2008)

You can but I would suggest that you dont because they are usually on backorder and take forrrrreverrrrr!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 20, 2008)

You can, but honestly, why would you?


----------



## lara (Mar 20, 2008)

I wouldn't. It's not big enough, there's not enough fine object storage and it's damn heavy.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2008)

hey girlie! whatcha up to?  

one of my girls did her last ems and they said it was backordered.  she usually orders one for every ems, but they told her to get something else in place of it.  someone on here mentioned they are redoing it.  its no longer available online anywhere, so they must be.  if i were you id get lotsa product instead and just buy a big tackle box at any store.  they're cheaper, studier, and you can find different styles with lotsa storage.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 24, 2008)

EMS time is the best time to stock up on brushes!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

whats EMS?


----------



## amoona (Mar 27, 2008)

I ordered one this round and I got it with everyone else. There was no backorder for us. I know some people think it's useless but it's nice to stock your extras that you don't use that often. Like old LE stuff that you can't wear at the counter. That way its out of the way and away from the rest of your stuff - yea I organize my stuff very oddly.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I ordered one this round and I got it with everyone else. There was no backorder for us. I know some people think it's useless but it's nice to stock your extras that you don't use that often. Like old LE stuff that you can't wear at the counter. That way its out of the way and away from the rest of your stuff - yea I organize my stuff very oddly._

 
I need to organize mine differently...I have all my old stuff in those clear plastic drawers, but it's mixed in with perm stuff in palettes, and I have even more stuff in a big bin. Somehow I know where everything is, though...ha ha.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 28, 2008)

WHAT IS EMS???? Just curious.. Oh and another FOTD??? What doe that mean?? Haha Sorry new to these terms


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah you can definetly order it. I know some people say why would you.. um why not? lol. You can always use your emp discount if you don't want to pay for a traincase. Im only part time so I dont qualify for nearly enough EMS for a traincase. My co-workers at Pro had been there for years, so some of them didn't wanna have to go searching for SKUs and just ordered 2 of them.

I ordered moisturizers and brushes this time around.


----------



## nebbish (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peek_a_b0o* 

 
_WHAT IS EMS???? Just curious.. Oh and another FOTD??? What doe that mean?? Haha Sorry new to these terms_

 
FOTD is Face Of The Day.
Don't know what EMS is ... anybody else??


----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2009)

hmmmm.....sounds like Employee-something-Sale?  Just guessing. =)


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

EMS is Employee Makeup Supplies, it's for people who work for MAC!


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 19, 2009)

yes,I ordered two before.


----------

